
Dreddit; the front page of the crypto-verse - enamakel
http://dreddit.cryptocontrol.io
======
drdeca
Was hoping this would be a decentralized reddit-like thing, but it appears to
just be a reddit-like thing _about_ cryptocurrencies .

